# No brake lights



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

OK here is the situation. My 1996 dodge ram 2500 i was hooking up the electrnoic trailor brake and did it wrong(i feel really dumb) but anyways it got really screwed up and as far as I know shot 12 volts back up into the truck. I was using the plug under the dsah. So i start looking around and feeling wires the brake is not throughing a 12 volt signal when brakes are pushed. So but as far as i can tell everything else is good. But it turned on my abs/brake light in the cab and i have lost brake lights. Everyhting else works perfect. I went to the junkyard and got a new sensor that sends 12 volts when the brake is pushed but that didnt fix it(another bad sensor). Not sure what to do next. I really want to figure this out before friday which is the first time i have access to a scanner. Any help would be great. HOw much could i have damaged

Thanks
Evan


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Did you check your fuses? Could have blown the ABS relays too. Not sure what else


----------



## 2003DodgeRam2500 (Feb 19, 2003)

*brake lights*

yes check all your fuses. There is a black box under the hood on the drivers side it has a bunch of fuses in it. check all them out. When i hooked up my controller i blew a fuse and it was the one for the brakes controller under the hood. Hope this helps you out.

Steve


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

You should have a fuse for the brake controler, and one for the trailer lights. There all under the hood on the new trucks. Opps didnt realize you had an older truck, definatly check the basics first. Fuses , bulbs etc. Then start to dig a bit deeper.
T


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

thanks for the help finally figured it out. I was always checking my abs fuse cause thats the light that was on. After awhile something was a miss it ended up being the stop lamp fuse for the back taillights. Completly overlooked that feel like an idiot but at least its fixed now
Evan


----------



## slapshotmike24 (Apr 26, 2004)

*And I thought I was the only one!!*

I just had the same exact thing happen. I have a 1997 Dodge 2500. Not having abs wasn't all that bad, but when the brake lights went out after puting in the brake controller, then i was pissed. I checked all the abs stuff, abs fuses, but overlooked the stop lamp fuse. I just replaced the fuse today and now I have brakelights again. Although I still need an abs module. And I thought I was the only person overlooking something as simple as the stop lamp fuse.


----------

